# What to buy?



## jeremy1517 (Oct 1, 2012)

Need recommendations for a new Slingshot.

I need a slingshot to take into the woods that has a primary use of hunting rabbits and squirrels.

I'm open to anything material wise and cost isn't much of an issue.

What would you all recommend?

I currently shoot an A plus and one of the Madison Parker Thumpers. Looking for something new....


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I would get a Scout. Can shoot flats or looped tubes. And with the flip clips band changes in the field are a snap.


----------



## jeremy1517 (Oct 1, 2012)

Who makes the scout?


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

Simpleshot, just google it


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

or a torque


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I would take a look at PocketPredator website, Bill Hays make some amazing slingshots, my favourites by far...I bet the scout would also be a good option I just have never tryed it!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

With cost not be an obstacle you may want to try several of the good options . You don't need to spend a lot to get a lot with slingshots .


----------



## jeremy1517 (Oct 1, 2012)

true


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Don't forget Metrogradegoods.com :wave:


----------



## Something0riginal (Dec 30, 2014)

torque fits in your pocket and is very versatile, I second at least checking Metro's shop, he's got cool stuff, also a nice selection of waterjet cut ally cores for diy.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

i would go with the RH from wing shooter. quick band change and you can also put tubes on them


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Check our Vendors. Each and every one of them has been vetted by the members of the Forum. It's the closest thing you will find to a guarantee of quality and service.


----------



## jeremy1517 (Oct 1, 2012)

I understand all the vendors are great! Any vendor specialize in hunting equipment?


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

Hey man you know if Madison Parker is still doing slingshots because last I checked his website is down? And Bill Hays makes a good slingshot if you dont mind the wait


----------



## SlingshotBill (May 29, 2014)

jeremy1517 said:


> I understand all the vendors are great! Any vendor specialize in hunting equipment?


Wingshooter makes the slingshots that i hunt with but they aint to pocketable


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

jeremy1517 said:


> I understand all the vendors are great! Any vendor specialize in hunting equipment?


the normal RH TTF hand held is what I use for hunting


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

My hunting setup. If I am hunting I don't want it in my pocket.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

For what it is worth, there have probably been more rabbits, squirrels, and birds killed with a tree fork than any other frame. You can't get much cheaper, or a whole lot more effective than a natural fork with Alliance Sterling 105/107 rubber, and a shoe tongue pouch.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

shew97 said:


> i would go with the RH from wing shooter. quick band change and you can also put tubes on them


+1 on Wingshooter's stuff, and Bill Hayes stuff.

Maybe one of WInsghooters shuttlecraft? They look hella fun.

I have Bill's Cub Scout and it's really good for the field (quick change band setup, small, light, accurate, nice clean sight picture).

WRT A+ SS's Perry ships the A+ frames with thera bands on them you should shoot a rhino with. Dude must have pectorals on him like freakin' soccer balls.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

This subject comes up often...what is a good "hunting slingshot"? Frankly, ANYTHING you can shoot well and that will accommodate bands sufficient to propel a 9mm (about 3/8") to 12 mm projectile. You will probably have to get a head shot so target practice on 2 inch diameter targets (at the most) at 15 meters is mandatory if you want meat in the skillet. A thorax shot with ammo that is 10mm to 12mm might do it but with a thorax shot you may have to chase the animal down and dispatch it with a club (I used to carry one when small game hunting). Even with my bow when I made a thorax shot on a rabbit I often saw my arrow take off with the rabbit never to be found. Then we got a beagle, rabbit dog, and that ended lost game and arrows. Game birds can be killed with a thorax shot or disabled and can't fly away. A head shot on a bird is difficult for the heads are smaller than rabbit and squirrel heads. Neck shots on birds result in a kill. So you have a head/neck area that is a kill zone and likely the thorax. Pheasant, grouse, pigeon, dove, quail for example all can be taken with head/neck/thorax shots given the ammo delivers sufficient energy and trauma.

Merely hitting a rabbit or squirrel doesn't mean it's in the game bag...you have to hit a vital spot, head or neck to guarantee a quick kill...thorax shots are iffy. Gut and hind leg shots don't normally result in a dead animal so I counted them as misses.

I would recommend if you use a face/jaw anchor point double TBG 15mm each band for a total of four flat bands. I don't shoot tubes so can't recommend what tube(s) is appropriate. If you use half for full butterfly then you can back off on pull strength for that pose USUALLY results in more velocity than a face/jaw anchor point, hence a weaker more comfortable (less arm and wrist tremble) pull and stance.

Just my 2 centavos worth here, LOL


----------

